# Suzuki 'Not so Swift' Clean Up.



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi all......been a while since i posted something up. I thought i'd share this little Suzuki Swift i picked up last week. It's a 2005 car with approx 61,000 miles but been neglected on the cleaning. Started last week spending half a day or so decontaminating the exterior. Usual process applied using mainly AS products. Here are some of the before's again showing that from a distance all looks good but delve a bit deeper and there's plenty of grime to get on with.......

WP_20150228_001 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150228_002 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150228_003 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150228_004 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150228_005 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150228_006 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150228_007 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150228_008 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150228_009 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150228_010 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150228_011 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150228_012 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150228_013 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150228_014 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150228_015 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150228_016 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150228_017 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150228_018 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150228_019 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150228_020 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150228_021 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150228_022 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150228_023 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150228_024 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150228_025 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150228_026 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150228_027 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150228_028 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150228_029 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150228_030 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150228_031 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150228_032 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150228_033 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150228_034 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150228_035 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150228_036 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150228_037 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150228_038 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150228_039 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150228_040 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Was a bit dark that night by the time i'd finished the exterior de cleanse so i took some pics in the morning.......

WP_20150301_004 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150301_006 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150301_007 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150301_008 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150301_009 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150301_010 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150301_011 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150301_012 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150301_013 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150301_014 by jpappleton, on Flickr

So onto yesterday......spent approx 4 hours on the interior. Dry vacuum all over the seats, carpet and boot then a wet scrub using G101 and Extraction vac. Again the plastics were cleaned with G101 and a variety of brushes.

WP_20150308_001 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150308_002 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150308_003 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150308_004 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150308_005 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150308_006 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150308_007 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150308_009 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150308_010 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Quick test of the rubber mat i've made to cover the holes.......

WP_20150308_011 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Light was going against me once again so will post up some better pics once I've completed the job this week. Got to polish and dress the exterior and do some minor finishing touches etc.

WP_20150308_012 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150308_014 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Cheers for now.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

luv your threads mate, looking forward to more pics:thumb:


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Excellent work as always!


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Great work!


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

Fantastic work, very very well done


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Sharp looking motor.

Did you 'dress' the steelies? They look like new.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Looking better already


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Great little cars these and a great job you're doing as always. Will be interested to see how much you paid and then sold on for!


----------



## Peter D (Oct 26, 2005)

As already said, really enjoy your car transformations!


----------



## squiretolley (Mar 10, 2014)

Great job!


----------



## darrant1234 (Nov 20, 2014)

cracking results


----------



## GAVSY (Mar 19, 2013)

Great turn around already!
Did use G101 on the door/boot shuts? They look amazing


----------



## nickka (Jun 2, 2008)

Really enjoy your posts - it's so good seeing these older machines being brought back to life:thumb:


----------



## stuartr (Mar 11, 2014)

As others have stated another fantastic turn around... and well documented with the photos.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

I didn't doubt that this little Swift would come out looking spot on, as always your work is excellent.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Excellent work as always....that interior was grim, green mould on the seat-belt holder and as for those carpets, are they made of the thinnest material known to man, big holes in at that low mileage??


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Great work as per usual. I particularly like that rubber mat you have made, a simple solution to an ugly problem.


----------



## subarufreak (Oct 20, 2013)

looks superb now!


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Looks great, nice turnaround.

Sutty.


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi all.....many thanks for your kind comments, really appreciate it. Managed to get the Suzuki completed today so will put up some pics shortly. Internet is a bit patchy tonight for some reason so will try my best.......

1.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

2.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

61000 miles ..... :doublesho


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Got some broadband back again at last.......here are the finished pics. There's quite a few!

3.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

4.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

5.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

6.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

7.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

8.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

9.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

10.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

11.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

12.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

13.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

14.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

15.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

16.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

17.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

18.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

19.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

20 by jpappleton, on Flickr

21.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

22.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

23.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

24.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

25.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

26.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

27.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

28.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

30.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

31.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

32.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

33.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

34.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

35.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

36.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

37.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

38.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

39.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

40.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

41.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

42.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

43.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

44.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

Had these quite deep marks to deal with on the tailgate. Looked like a previous repair had been caught and lifted the top coat. Too deep to wetsand and polish so i thought i'd improvise.

45.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

46.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

I remembered a side decal i'd seen on a Suzuki Swift I once owned and thought I'd copy it and make a quick Vinyl decal. Bit cheesy but funnily enough looks ok.......

47.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

48.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

Anyway although it looked reasonable on the steel wheels I got some aftermarket trims and Badged them up to complete the car......

49.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

50.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

51.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

52.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

53.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

55.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

56.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

57.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

58.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

59.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

That's it......if you got this far thanks for looking! Think this might be on the cards next........

WP_20150312_110 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150312_111 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150312_112 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Cheers


----------



## richrach (Mar 6, 2015)

Best amateur clean up I have ever seen!


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

I love your threads, you make literally all cars look awesome!!

It's completely up to you but I notice you're also located in Norfolk, I'd love to see what you can do with my partners Mini Cooper & possibly my Astra J I'm picking up at the weekend, if you want to PM me I'd love to know what you'd charge.

Thanks
Jordan


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Brilliant work Charlie


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

Top work as always mate  your sort of a detailing world celeb now mate lol


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Brilliant!:thumb:


----------



## SPARTAN (Nov 20, 2014)

Fantastic work with total attention to detail, well done.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Looks great! What dressing is on the tyres?


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

rf860 said:


> Looks great! What dressing is on the tyres?


The dressing on the tyres is AS HighStyle.

Many thanks for the comments.....much appreciated.


----------



## sbrocks (Jul 5, 2007)

This thread makes me happy 

Great attention to detail, high quality pics and the flow of the thread just works 

Well done and many thanks


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

As many have already said, this is quality stuff! 

Great write up, even with the poor connection issues you're having! 

More please, I'm inspired by this and want to do it myself!!!!


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Once again thank you your comments. I'm glad that other people enjoy this as much as I enjoy doing the cars. 

Cheers


----------



## grinnell27 (Sep 27, 2012)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Great job. Will never understand how people can sit in there car when it's like that. I got a light dust of top of my dash and it drives my up wall


----------



## grinnell27 (Sep 27, 2012)

We are a different breed haha... But also we care about our things too.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Is that the same car?:doublesho brilliant stuff :thumb:


----------



## Ed_VeeDub (Sep 22, 2008)

love it, keep em coming!


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Many thanks for the comments.......much appreciated.


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

It's amazing how you can transform a car from a sorry state to something that looks as though its been well cared for. Done a great job on this Charlie and it's made a 'swift' recovery lol.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice work:thumb:


----------



## Mini One Cabrio (Mar 9, 2007)

A maze ing! Fantastic work!


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## Riggs (Oct 14, 2009)

Missed these threads!


----------



## ghosty (Aug 14, 2008)

This is Detailing!!
Real world cars which have been trashed and you make them look stunning! 
No need spot lights/ fancy cameras and lighting to see the grime and damage!

I think your posts are brilliant  always a good read! please post more!!! far better than the yawn-a-thon of "new car prep details!!!!!!


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Is this new or renewed, okcharlie was one of the best, if not the best at transforming older cars on here, would be great if he's back around.


----------

